# Brass fittings contain lead?



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

mtk369 said:


> I got most of the (Sharkbite) fittings for my bathroom remodel. Then I later found out on their site that the fittings come in normal and lead-free versions, and it turns out that the ones I got are NOT lead-free.
> 
> Is it OK to use fittings with lead in them for potable water?


This thread might help
http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/carcinogens-brass-fittings-94491/


----------



## mtk369 (Nov 14, 2010)

Does the lead dissolve into the water?


----------



## Newberry Spring (Nov 30, 2011)

Be thankful that you have the regular fittings. I live in California and all that is sold here are the lead free fittings. I may need to acquire my fittings from out-of-state.

There is basically no health difference between the two types. Lead pipes could be a factor, but your fittings are only inches in length and are basically brass. Lead is only used in the fixtures as a hardening element for the brass. Lead free fixtures are not as strong, and you want the strongest fixtures possible when they are placed behind walls.

So don't be alarmed. You've got the best better product.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

We need to take all of the safety nazis, put them in their little bubble that they want the whole world to be in, and then push it out into space.

:furious:

I'm tired of lead free.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan said:


> We need to take all of the safety nazis, put them in their little bubble that they want the whole world to be in, and then push it out into space.
> 
> :furious:
> 
> I'm tired of lead free.


Throw the Lobbyists in with 'em :thumbup:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You now have to have a special licence to even work on any wood work in a home older then 1970 home, All lead has been removed from solder and plumbing parts. Now be honest, have you every once heard of anyone you know have lead poisioning? 
Lead was used in all solder joints for about 30 years, ever once heard of anyone getting sick from it?


----------



## ActionDan (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, SharkBite fittings can be used for potable water. The amount of lead in the fittings is minimal, and the new lead free fittings still contain lead as well, just at the most 0.25%. Plus the SharkBite fittings are ASSE 1061 and NSF 61 certified for potable water. I think eventually all SharkBite fittings will transition to Lead Free, but currently the Lead Free ones are being made for California and Vermont and anywhere else that has more strict plumbing codes.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Lead poisoning was and remains fairly common, and very serious. Most lead poisoning is associated with children eating lead paint and lead containing varnish, because the paint and varnish apparently have a somewhat sweet taste which is attractive to small children who crawl about on the floor. Lead poisoning is certainly not new, in fact the men of the Franklin expedition some 200 years ago likely died from lead poisoning from eating food from lead sealed cans.

That said, you are most unlikely to get lead poisoning from a small amount of lead in a brass fitting, although the lead can definitely leach into the water over time. By the way, brass is an alloy of copper and zinc, lead is not an essential part of it, but as was pointed out by another poster, is used to harden the alloy.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

As a child, I grew up in an area that was serviced by a lead water main. That main is still in service today and is likely 100 years old.
I drank water supplied by that main for 15 years and am still here, 60 years later.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Lead poisoning, unless extremely severe, does not cause death. It does cause the following symptoms in adults (from the Mayo Clinic)

*Symptoms in adults* 
Although children are primarily at risk, lead poisoning is also dangerous for adults. Signs and symptoms in adults may include: 


High blood pressure
Declines in mental functioning
Pain, numbness or tingling of the extremities
Muscular weakness
Headache
Abdominal pain
Memory loss
Mood disorders
Reduced sperm count, abnormal sperm
Miscarriage or premature birth in pregnant women
So we get that you are still alive, but perhaps some of the above still apply?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you think lead is bad, you should see what the dihydrogen Oxide in the water does to you....


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Wildie said:


> As a child, I grew up in an area that was serviced by a lead water main. That main is still in service today and is likely 100 years old.
> I drank water supplied by that main for 15 years and am still here, 60 years later.


Yes, and we used to play with Mercury in science class too. Nowadays, somebody drops a thermometer, the building is evacuated. What nonsense. The only lead poisoning to be concerned about is being shot.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> Lead poisoning, unless extremely severe, does not cause death. It does cause the following symptoms in adults (from the Mayo Clinic)
> 
> *Symptoms in adults*
> Although children are primarily at risk, lead poisoning is also dangerous for adults. Signs and symptoms in adults may include:
> ...


 Well, I have most of these symptoms! Especially the mental functioning. Here I was thinking it was from old age!


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Now be honest, have you every once heard of anyone you know have lead poisioning?


Most people over a certain age have it to some degree. This is one factor in why people are smarter today -- exposure to lead impacts a person's intelligence.

But I heard a health official talk about this on the radio once, and what they said made good sense. Back then (before 1970, say), lead was everywhere, and it was a serious problem and there were negative consequences broadly in the population. Then we got serious and got rid of most of the environmental lead quickly. But here's the deal -- lead is easy to measure. Therefore, this person said, we continue to fixate on it, instead of looking to other areas where measurement was not as easy but problems were much worse.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well......... you mention "declines in mental functioning" ....... Seems to be plenty of that in the world today. Lead poisoning must be more widespread than anyone thought....... or thinks.......... or tried to thinks.........or thunks............


----------

